# New GrubHub Rates WAKE UP... Easy Deactivation



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I waited for someone to say it but no one mentioned it. Everyone wants to talk about the money. How much they made then and compare to how much they made now. But everyone is forgetting one VERY IMPORTANT thing with these new rates. READ ON...

GrubHub will now pay you at the start of acceptance until the end of delivery. So what does that mean, besides compensation? No App stacking. PERIOD! Meaning, the minute you wandering from the route, the GrubHub system knows. You may not be flagged but they know. They now have more people hired to monitor drivers in each market. I know this for a fact. So GrubHub will now be happy to send you a warning E-Mail, under this new payment term, if you wander from app stacking because you are apparently "scamming" GrubHub by milking the mileage and time factor. Now, you may not actually be milking it. You are just adding time and mileage because you have another delivery from another app at the same time. But GrubHub won't see it that way. They don't want you working the other apps.

They noticed a lot of app stacking due to low pay and drivers wanting more pay and this new pay model is there to deter that. Thats the real reason for these new rates. I can't believe you guys are so wrapped up in the money factor you haven't figured this out. You have been warned. Your pickups and drop offs better be close when you app stack or you can say goodbye to this extra GrubHub income. More control.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Extra income? $.22 per mile, even on the farthest deliveries, you had better stack with another delivery or ride, otherwise you are sure to lose money in my market. I did a 25 mile run yesterday, because I wanted to go home and it put me within a couple of miles. Every market is different, but mine is over 30 miles. The new model creates a GH destination filter, I then turn on my rideshare apps and all other delivery apps and take everything going that general direction. With a $7 tip, my pay was $18. I was on a $15 an hour block, so really didn't receive anything, it was the only delivery in that 2 hour block. GH contribution for assigned blocks is on the way out, new pay is insanely low on per mile basis.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

The Jax said:


> ...you are apparently "scamming" GrubHub by milking the mileage and time factor.


You can't milk the mileage and time factors. You are paid for estimated time and mileage, not actual time and mileage, so you don't get paid more if you take a longer route or take more time to get there. It just takes you longer to make the same amount for the delivery, so you would only be hurting yourself if you did that.

I'm not saying that you won't be deactivated or otherwise disciplined if you routinely go do other things while you are on the way to a pickup or dropoff, but they didn't need to change the pay model to do that. The expectation with all of these delivery apps has always been that, once you accept a ping, you proceed directly to the restaurant and directly to the customer. This is true regardless of their pay model.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

All the share ride companies will eventually force out all the drivers by their "new and improve" pay rate plans.

So, get all the money you can, have an exit plan and don't be afraid to use it when the time comes.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

The Jax said:


> I waited for someone to say it but no one mentioned it. Everyone wants to talk about the money. How much they made then and compare to how much they made now. But everyone is forgetting one VERY IMPORTANT thing with these new rates. READ ON...
> 
> GrubHub will now pay you at the start of acceptance until the end of delivery. So what does that mean, besides compensation? No App stacking. PERIOD! Meaning, the minute you wandering from the route, the GrubHub system knows. You may not be flagged but they know. They now have more people hired to monitor drivers in each market. I know this for a fact. So GrubHub will now be happy to send you a warning E-Mail, under this new payment term, if you wander from app stacking because you are apparently "scamming" GrubHub by milking the mileage and time factor. Now, you may not actually be milking it. You are just adding time and mileage because you have another delivery from another app at the same time. But GrubHub won't see it that way. They don't want you working the other apps.
> 
> They noticed a lot of app stacking due to low pay and drivers wanting more pay and this new pay model is there to deter that. Thats the real reason for these new rates. I can't believe you guys are so wrapped up in the money factor you haven't figured this out. You have been warned. Your pickups and drop offs better be close when you app stack or you can say goodbye to this extra GrubHub income. More control.


The Grubhub pay is estimated not actual time so no matter how fast you do the delivery or how long it takes does not matter when it comes to pay.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

It’s an estimated time and it’s the shortest route so it’s a fixed route at the moment you accept... if you take a longer route to get to your pick up you’re not getting paid for it.. The new pay model is an effort to try to get you to pick up long-distance offers which I think is one of the biggest drawbacks to the Grubhub algorithm. 

They should figure out a better way to dispatch closer drivers that might be on current deliveries, but they’re the better option. 


They have this “next best available driver system” it doesn’t matter if you’re clearly on the other side of a 30 mile wide market. It’s not encouraging me to pick up 45 minute to an hour long deliveries for 12 bucks!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> All the share ride companies will eventually force out all the drivers by their "new and improve" pay rate plans.
> 
> So, get all the money you can, have an exit plan and don't be afraid to use it when the time comes.


Bitcoin


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I will continue to stack regardless of what GH does. If they want me to deliver exclusively for them then they need to double their guarantee and give ME th the option of selecting the number of hours I can work that week and jettison the BS tier system they have now.

And if not? That's okay to since I like to stack.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> I will continue to stack regardless of what GH does. If they want me to deliver exclusively for them then they need to double their guarantee and give ME th the option of selecting the number of hours I can work that week and jettison the BS tier system they have now.
> 
> And if not? That's okay to since I like to stack.


Are you talking about stacking (two orders from the same app/restaurant at once) or double dipping? (running two apps simultaniously)


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Triple dipping is more common, if not a foursome. DD, PM, UE and GH. If you are not doing this you are not maximizing income in my market. Only take the best orders, cherry pick for sure.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> Only take the best orders, cherry pick for sure.


Rotten cherries don't get eaten.


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

Bite Squad requires that you accept every order. If it's too damned far away you can let them know and they'll make a fair effort to find someone else, which they usually. Their dispatch people will work with you if you work with them -


----------

